# Ingersoll Rand 160cfm John Deere



## biz928 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi guys I
bought this older diesel air compressor with John Deere D3179 3cyl engine. I was wondering what kind of oil I should use in the compressor pump seems like they had transmission fluid in it. Also how much should I fill it? the glass where is shows amount of fluid has a red line from bottom all the way to top.


----------



## sonicbob (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello. What type of air compressor is it? Screw type rotory vain, or reciprocating?


----------

